# hi



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a brief introduction of myself. 

I registered with this site several years ago the second time I went to live in Egypt with my Egyptian husband. I never got around to posting, and I've forgotten my old login and changed my email address a couple of times, so here I am re-registering and posting for the first time. 

I'm not sure if it's important but my husband and I have been together for ten years and married for seven. I'm American and not Egyptian myself. We've lived off and on in Cairo and Hurghada. We've spent the past couple of years in the USA and we'll be back next year to Egypt for five months. His younger brother is getting married.

I've read this expats forum periodically over the years and started reading it more frequently as we draw closer to going back to Egypt again.

lane:


----------

